# Rockwall



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Any news on the Open at Rockwall would be most appreciated!


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updates? Thanks


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Derby results as I understand : 1st to 7 (congrats. Silvia!), 2nd 1, 3rd 13, 4th 3.


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Open - 25 dogs back to the land blind. Not sure if they finished second series.

Derby results:
1st High Society's Courtesan - McClure/Aycock
2nd Calumet's Million Dollar Man - Gierman
3rd Hockley Creek's Switch Hitter - Bickley
4th PepperJack's paradise - Melo
RJ Calumet's BackRoad Super Sleuth - Gierman
Jam 16,25,27


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Open call backs to the land blind: 3-5-6-12-18-19-24-26-27-30-31-34-38-43-45-47-50-53-54-57-63-65-67-68-69. 25 dogs.

The land blind was in progress when I left about 6:15, and they finished but I do not have call backs. The work had been pretty rough when I left.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations to Rob Erhardt, Bro and owner Rob Laishley on winning the Open!


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Wow --- am so excited about Rob, Rob and Bro! What an upper! I remember Rob Erhardt telling me "Bro" is the real thing! Big congratulations. Looking forward to seeing how everyone else has done. Thanks, Jean, for posting it and thanks to Lynn who just texted me about the same time.

Glenda


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

AM call back to the second as I understand: 1 2 5 8 11 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 22 23 24 28 31 33 34 35 39 42 43 44 45 49 50 51 52 54 56 58

dog 51 starts

smiles


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

2nd Zoe Knoblach/Farmer
3rd Mavis J. Aycock/McClure/Farmer
4th Maddie J. Aycock/Farmer
RJ Bille Finch/Farmer


----------



## born2retrieve (Nov 18, 2007)

EdA said:


> 2nd Zoe Knoblach/Farmer
> 3rd Mavis J. Aycock/McClure/Farmer
> 4th Maddie J. Aycock/Farmer
> RJ Bille Finch/Farmer


I guess they didn't have a winner ED?


----------



## Casey Adams (Oct 2, 2009)

Check post 6 and 7 for winner


----------



## born2retrieve (Nov 18, 2007)

I saw it after I posted. Congrats Rob and Danny


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Congratulations to BREEDER Sylvia McClure. I believe that's 3 derby wins in 3 weekends with 3 different littermates!


----------



## Rob_G (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations *FC *Henfield's Zoe, Mr. Knoblauch, Danny and her breeder, Carole! That yellow girl has always been a personal favorite since her early years with Clay at Vinwood


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats to Miss Sylvia & the Gracie/Ali pups. Congrats to Rob & Bro. Congrats to Mr. Hank/Mrs. Linda on Zoe's FC. Sure would like to see some pups out of her.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Congratulations Rob, that's one excellent golden.
Congratulations to Linda and Hank Knoblach on Zoe's FC.
Congratulations to Danny and the Vinwood crew. There's a bunch of young 'uns on that truck placing already; they'll be a deadly bunch in a couple of years.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

The real congratulations goes to BREEDER 
Carole Robison who bred Gracie. She is also 
the breeder of new FC Zoe and Trumarc's Mavis 
Who won the amateur and was 3rd in the open.
Congrats to all who placed and finished this weekend!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

This is true. It all started with Bubba & Sunny. Gracie & Rachael are certainly producing very well.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

born2retrieve said:


> I guess they didn't have a winner ED?


Dale Carnegie where are you? The winner was already posted and someone asked about the other placements which I provided, if you did not like my post that comes under the heading of your problem.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you Ed, for posting the other placements. I had only heard about the one, and in my excitement posted. In retrospect, should have waited until I got the rest.


----------



## MBoley (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks to all who helped, judged, worked and or participated.


----------

